# Hughesville, MD - Duke - Blk/Tan M



## Aureal

*93479 - Duke is a black and tan male German Shepherd Dog mix. He is approximately 4 years, 1 month old. He weighs about 75 lbs. He has been neutered. Duke is a big boy who is going to need a lot of room to run around. He seems to get along with some dogs but may not like them all. He did live another female dog. Duke would do better in a home with older children because of his breed and size. Duke is also a people person. He loves being by your side.*

*Link to Duke*

*Link to Shelter*

*Tri-County Animal Shelter
*Hughesville, MD 
301-932-1713/18009031992 

Monday thru Friday from 8 am to 4 pm


----------



## KZoppa

I actually worked with this guy on Saturday. Duke is very sweet. He was given up by his previous owners simply because they didn't want him anymore. He likes to lean and needs to lose a couple pounds. The only command he knows is sit but I worked with him on learning the difference between "up" and "off". He certainly needs a good brushing and a bath. If i had the room, i would have adopted him on the spot, which my husband would not have been happy about lol. 

Duke is a big boy. Chart says his weight is about 75lbs. He's actually closer to 85-90lbs. He's a hunk! Likes to smile at you. Doesnt pull all crazy on the leash but also doesnt have leash manners either so would need some work there. After i did some basic handling with him, we just sat and hung out for a bit. He takes treats gently. So gently in fact, he actually sometimes drops them when he feels your fingers. He seems slightly submissive as we walked past the other cages to go outside but recovered quickly and wanted to explore. He does NOT respond to his name so a name change might be beneficial for him. 

When I was working with him on "up" and "off" we were out in the Gazebo in the dog meet area. I had him "up" his front feet onto the bench seats and we walked around a bit and then I had him "off" and he got his treats. He wants to please. 

Not sure how he is with cats or smaller animals but given his general personality, I dont think he'd be a problem. He did have some trouble understanding what I was asking him to do with teaching "down". He is a jumper but only in the cage. I had no problems with him jumping on me personally. He really just wants to be where you are and if possible, I have no doubt he would try to be in your lap. He sure tried sitting up on the bench next to me when I was sitting down. 

Duke has been at the shelter since January 31st. The shelter is full so he is most definitely considered urgent. Someone in charge has a soft spot for shepherds which is probably why he's been there a bit longer than most but he is a large boy and only has so much time. If anyone has any questions, let me know. The shelter is about 20 minutes from me.

ETA: he also had no problems with me messing with his ears, feet or tail and he enjoyed his belly scratches.


----------



## KZoppa

The above pictures are the only pictures I was able to get of this handsome guy. He was literally right there with me so getting a picture of him was slightly difficult. 

If things work out, I am planning to adopt this guy this week but I wont be able to keep him so if anyone is interested in a handsome sweet guy in the area, let me know. Will keep posted on what happens.


----------



## KZoppa

The shelter is open on saturdays!!!!


----------



## KZoppa

Bumping. . .


----------



## KZoppa

bump...


----------



## RebelGSD

Have you contacted VGSR, MAGSR and ASR about this boy?


----------



## KZoppa

The shelter staff says they've contacted rescues but we all know how rescues are full. Not too many dogs get pulled to rescue from this shelter.


----------



## Dejavu

He's gorgeous!


----------



## KZoppa

Dejavu said:


> He's gorgeous!


 
he is such a lover. Nice thick coat that i'm sure will shine after a good brushing and bath! and this boy LOVES to smile. The shelter hasnt broken him down yet.


----------



## Jax08

KZoppa - I would contact these rescue and offer to foster him. That way he has the safety net of a rescue behind him.


----------



## KZoppa

Well I have the adoption fee lined up and I will be heading to the shelter tomorrow to make sure he is still available and start the process.


----------



## KZoppa

Jax08 said:


> KZoppa - I would contact these rescue and offer to foster him. That way he has the safety net of a rescue behind him.


 
sending you a PM


----------



## Jax08

How much time does this boy have?


----------



## KZoppa

Jax08 said:


> How much time does this boy have?


 
not much. The shelter was full when I was there saturday and the kennel runs are built more for small dogs like beagles and such. Big dogs dont usually get very long. He's been in there since the 31st and in my experience, most dogs get a stray hold of 7 days and dont usually get more than 7 days on the floor after a stray hold is up but since Duke was an owner surrender i dont know 100% how that works. I just know he's cleared for adoption. He's on the side where dogs go who pass the temperment test with flying colors basically so he didnt appear food aggressive during the test and didnt mind being handled. Someone at the shelter has a soft spot for shepherds so they try to give shepherds longer time but given there was crowding in some of the back runs and the fully adoptable side runs there was only ONE open kennel, i dont think he's got very much time. 

There's another shepherd there as well but he's in bad shape and I dont know how long he's been there but he's shut down with people. that guys skin is horrible and he's skin and bones. Bruin is a really tall guy. I mean REALLY tall and he's PB soft eared. Skin so bad you can see through the few guard hairs he has and he literally has no undercoat so I dont think he has much time but Duke I think (he wins hearts easily apparently lol) has a bit more time though still not a whole lot. I'd guessimate they'd probably give Duke until friday and thats it.


----------



## Hatterasser

I really have to stop looking at the urgent section. I can't adopt or even foster any dog right now. *sighs* But I do like the look of this boy. Very much. Good luck getting him out of the shelter and then hopefully into a furever home if he can't stay with you.


----------



## KZoppa

Thanks Diane. I'm hoping everything goes smoothly.


----------



## gsdraven

Aureal said:


> *He seems to get along with some dogs but may not like them all. He did live another female dog*


Just noticed this part. Krystal, have you been able to observe him with other dogs?


----------



## Jax08

Can you get an eval and pictures of the other one as well?


----------



## KZoppa

Jamie, the most interaction I was able to observe was him walking past the other kennels and he seemed a bit intimidated. I will try to get a better idea this afternoon when I go back.


----------



## KZoppa

Jax, I can try to get pictures of the other guy and get an eval on him.


----------



## KZoppa

Duke did well with my kids, ages 2 and 4. He did try to climb in their laps so he does forget his size. He was otherwise very gentle but not seeking them out. 

Cats: duke was tested with his reaction to one of the shelter house cats. He showed some interest but not anything I would be concerned with. He got close enough to sniff and then redirected on his own back to the helper holding the leash and showed no further interest. 

This boy is very people oriented. 

Per food test report, they say he froze but did not offer a growl. Thats all there is in his record in that. 

Dog test claims he showed curiosity but nothing more.


----------



## KZoppa

Contacted all shepherd rescue through email last night and they called this afternoon while I am here at the shelter. No further news other than I am asked to evaluate the other shepherd here. 

Jamie, as soon as I know more about whats going on, I will let you know.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Krystal, Thank you for taking the time to try to help Duke and the other shepherd. Many thanks to your beautiful children too.


----------



## KZoppa

Thanks Jan! I know the kids enjoyed it lol. 

I will update more later after the kids are in bed for the night. I was able to partially evaluate the other shepherd there, Bruin. And i got some pictures of both dogs in their kennels. Bruin's initial reaction to us (he barks to gain attention) was such that he startled my son a great deal (he did calm down when he noticed he had scared my son and he didnt bark anymore so progress?) but I didnt feel at the time that pulling him out would be a good idea. I will try to evaluate him further when I go back on saturday to finish up my volunteer time for class. 


Duke did very well. I think when I go back on saturday, I will probably bring a brush with me and see how he handles brushing and get some of that extra fur off him at the same time. I have no doubt in my mind getting brushed would be heavenly for him given how much he leans and tries to keep you petting him. 

Again, i'll post more about both dogs later this evening.


----------



## Jax08

Any updates?


----------



## KZoppa

Nothing except what has already been posted. Still looking for a foster for one or both dogs. beyond that i've not heard anything new. I'll be evaluatiing Bruin, the other shepherd further hopefully on saturday.


----------



## Aureal

He is no longer listed on the shelter's website. No idea if he got out or not.


----------

